# yahoo sitebuilder video file help



## juanb1203 (May 28, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm trying to start a small busisness, making Dvd slideshows, with photos and music. I built my site with yahoo sitebuilder, because it seemed like the simpliest site to add video to, which is very important for me, because I need to show my customers samples of what their finished slideshows will look like. Well my problem is this, I have 4 sample videos on my site, but most people can only see two of them, including me. The thing that I really don't get is, when I'm working on my site, and I click on (preview in browser button), all of the videos play fine. But after I publish the site to the web, and look on it, only two of the videos play. And all of the videos are made the exact same way. The site is www.specialmoments2dvd.com Can someone please help me:4-dontkno 

juan


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

I see the same, only 2 will play. The properties are different between one that will and one that won't. Maybe its the codecs used? :4-dontkno


----------



## juanb1203 (May 28, 2006)

I think I did make that one file with a different program, but the graduation sample should be the same as the two that don't play.


----------

